# Can you sell on a pension for a fee???



## decles (11 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I have paid into a personal pension plan for 6 years and have paid over 5k into it. I have since taken a job in the public sector, and stopped my original pension plan to be told its locked in umtil 2035! Have I any options at all to recoup this cash without waiting 25 years?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LDFerguson (11 Jan 2010)

What age are you?


----------



## decles (11 Jan 2010)

I am in my mid thirites.


----------



## oysterman (12 Jan 2010)

I think you'll ultimately be glad to have this small pot:

If you don't have full service on retirement you may be able to access it tax-free.

If you have any non-pensionable earnings across your final years working you may be able to access it tax-free.

As for it being tied up until 2035, I fail to see why that should take you by surprise. After all you put it into a pension - when did you think you'd be able to get your hands on it again?


----------



## LDFerguson (12 Jan 2010)

Incidentally, to add to Oysterman's comments above, in reply to the question in the thread title, you cannot sell on a pension.


----------



## Anfear (16 Jan 2010)

The brochures, illustrations & policy docs on the original personal pension would have clearly indicated that contributions would be locked in until age 60 at the earliest under normal circumstances? (unless for example early retirement due to ill health) - Revenue rules are very clear on things like this (to qualify for tax relief). It wouldn't have anything to do the the Life Company concerned.


----------



## Complainer (18 Jan 2010)

Am I right in thinking that things are a bit different in the UK - I've seen ads for people offering to 'unlock' a pension early over there.


----------

